# Where to get Ultraseal put into tyres .... Watford NW London



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I took the van up to my local (trustworthy) tyre shop, and they gave them the once over, said they were okay and put some air in them for me.

I asked them if they would put Ultraseal in them for me, but they don't do it.

I just assumed that anybody would do it for me, as i've had it put into my motorcycle tyres with no problems.

Can anybody point me to someone local that could sort this for me?

Cheers


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

www.ultraseal-swiftlysorted.co.uk
all the info you need

seems to be mail order

Dave P


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I did it myself, mostly to make sure the precise amount went into each tyre. There were at one time some problems with wheel imbalance that were (reputedly) due to installers not taking care and giving it "one for the pot".

It's dead easy, but you do need to put blocks under the axle before letting down the tyre, since all that weight on a flat tyre would not do it a lot of good.

Pumping them up again takes a whole lot more puff than you would think, but if you have, or can borrow a compressor, the whole job is pretty straightforward.

I am also congenitally stingy, so I got the jollop off Fleabay for £25 I think. 2 bottles was exactly the right amount.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just saw Dave's link.

Seems a bit expensive to me, and certainly not the cheapest on the net.

Have a browse on Fleabay, but beware, Puncturesafe is not the same stuff as Ultraseal, whatever the seller pretends!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## niggle (Jul 7, 2009)

ebay is tooooo expencive if you contactthem direct they will give you the no of the area rep hes in the iow and will come to you and will do the job, i had all six on my cheiftan done plus smarty car for £ 120.00


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

120 smackers, blimey niggle did that include 4 new tyres


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

i can almost guarantee that something will go wrong.

We are like that, what should be a simple job turns into something that could feature in "DIY SOS", so i just wanted someone to do it for me.

But i can see what you mean about punturesafe, it does seem to pretend to be ultraseal.

And IOW is far to far for a callout


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have used this in my ride on mowers with great success.

http://www.tiretyte.com/

Was always getting punctures from thorns and brambles. But never used it on road vehicles yet.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Google ultraseal fitters or ultraseal services or ultraseal dealers. They are all over the country and will sort you out, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Save yourself some grief and carry a spare wheel. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Save yourself some grief and carry a spare wheel. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


This is for a Fiat Ducato, where the bit under the wind screen (scuttle) has corroded away and allowed water to leak in and settle on the wheel thus turning into a pile of scrap (before i owned it)

I gotta say, the jack also seems mightily undersized for a van, and i can't really see us jacking it up and changing a wheel at the side of the road.

This way, i can gain some payload and the cost of a new wheel and tyre will probably be about equal to getting ultraseal put in.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cabby said:


> Save yourself some grief and carry a spare wheel. :roll: :roll:
> cabby


You're joking Cabby - well, with our van you are for sure!! 8O

Without a trolley jack and at least two very substantial axle stands I wouldn't even consider getting the spare out . . . . from underneath the dead centre of a 3.5 ton van!!! 8O 8O (Why on earth do they put them there??? :roll: )

There's more to it than that though - as you will know  , but I'll repeat it here for newcomers.

One of the common causes of catastrophic blowouts at speed is the gradual deflation of a tyre due to a slow puncture. This causes it to heat up until it literally explodes - the evidence litters the motorway verges at times. 8O

Ultraseal has been tested at high speeds, and it goes a long way toward eliminating this very scary possibility as it will immediately seal a hole of up to a few millimetres, thus preventing the slow deflation which is so dangerous.

That's why I use it. If a tyre was slashed or the wall damaged badly, the Ultraseal would not be effective, but at least it gives peace of mind when cruising down the motorway. :wink:

Hope this helps someone.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well zebedee no I was not joking, but I do also agree with your understanding of why tyres do blow. But most motorhomers are very keen on checking their van condition including oil levels and water and tyres.
My point is that you do not have to change ones own wheel that's why we have the AA and RAC.also the equivalent overseas.
This chaps spare sits on top of the engine so no scrambling underneath.he should get a cheap replacement at a breakers. 


cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed Cabby.

But my point (_which I should have emphasised more I guess_) is that carrying a spare will not help at all if you get a slow puncture which leads to a catastrophic blow out.

IMHO it's best to carry a spare (hopefully you can safely get at it 8O ) and use Ultraseal as well. You have a belt and braces job then.

Dave


----------



## niggle (Jul 7, 2009)

hi,,,,, no it was not,,, he came from portsmouth to me,,the prob you get buying from ebay is one bottle is only enought for one tyre ,you need to put the right amount in ie ,,,,for a 8 ply tyre is 650 mill litre,, about £50.00 per tyre on ebay ,,but they only buy it to sell to you from him,,he has the total import rights for uk and urop don't forget he did 6xtyres on motor home then 4xon smart car,,,get a quote else where as i did got quotes of £180 to £240


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Many thanks for your replies, i'm going to give Ultraseal a call and find someone local to do it.

I do agree with you cabby about getting a new tyre and wheel, but that is in the future, i've had to spend almost a £1000 getting this van kitted out and all problems fixed.

At the end of the day i would "feel" happier taking it down the motorway whilst running with Ultraseal in it.

ps, do you get ultraseal put in your spare?

Many thanks 

Sharon


----------

